# Boring topic number 2---my EPS is finally built



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

*Finally, it's built...*


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Nothing boring going on here......nice build, although the saddle would not be my first choice.

The 2009 paint jobs are growing on me.......The Boras look really good on yours.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Superbike


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

A real *WOW*!
John


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

RAM bar looks nice with that paint job. Great bike and build.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

What size frame is yours? Is the yellow on the top tube more gold or just yellow?

Thanks


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Eps*

Congratulations. Fantastic build.
I have seen that color frame in person and it has a metalic gold finish.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That build is definitely worth waiting for. I love the white Cinelli Ram bars on that frame. However, as already mentioned I just don't think the saddle looks right.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice. Give us a ride report?


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Thx people. saddle is a very personable thing and my ass feels real good on this fizik carbon. I don't like white saddle as (IMO) they are really "played out" on this EPS combo. I don't mind having a red carbon seat but the Selle looks UGLY in person so i returned them already. Orig. plan is to get Cinelle RAM carbon seat(made by Prologo) but no one could give me a ETA.

size is 58 standard, the yellowish is actually gold.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

tofumann said:


> Thx people. saddle is a very personable thing and my ass feels real good on this fizik carbon. I don't like white saddle as (IMO) they are really "played out" on this EPS combo. I don't mind having a red carbon seat but the Selle looks UGLY in person so i returned them already. Orig. plan is to get Cinelle RAM carbon seat(made by Prologo) but no one could give me a ETA.
> 
> size is 58 standard, the yellowish is actually gold.


Isn't the Cinelli Ram saddle white? That conflicts with the previous statement that white saddles are played out already.

Personally, I think the white Cinelli Ram saddle would look awesome. I went with the Prologo C One 30 on my C50, and if the airbrush artist hadn't screwed it all up it would look awesome.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Isn't the Cinelli Ram saddle white? That conflicts with the previous statement that white saddles are played out already.
> 
> Personally, I think the white Cinelli Ram saddle would look awesome. I went with the Prologo C One 30 on my C50, and if the airbrush artist hadn't screwed it all up it would look awesome.


no its not white, to me anyways. and i was referring to a "solid white" in color. Cinelli Ram saddle, to me, its black with white dots...or the other way around. It also reminds me of Ben's and Jerry's!!:blush2: C.one 30, to me, it's black and white combo, not solid white:idea:


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

corky said:


> Nothing boring going on here......nice build, although the saddle would not be my first choice.
> 
> The 2009 paint jobs are growing on me.......The Boras look really good on yours.


Always the way, sometimes it takes a while for a new design to press home. I loved the 2009 paint designs from the start. I think in a few years time people will look back and realise how nice they are!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Luscious. That's my favorite paint scheme of the current ones. Love the Ram on it. XX-Jealous.


----------



## bmafg (Apr 12, 2005)

I wonder what it would look like with a saddle with some white in it...


----------

